# Age to harvest Freedom Rangers



## Mainelyhappy (Jan 28, 2008)

I have raised Cornish x for the past 3 years with great success. This year I sent 10 of them to "camp" the first of June, and had an appt. two weeks later for my first ever Freedom Rangers. I changed the date to 7/5 because the birds are... scrawny looking! They get free fed broiler food, are on lush pasture, and get a couple scoops of scratch grains per day. Occasional pan of goat milk, too. Also, a good bit of horse manure in the pen so there are BUGS! 
The birds are filling out... a couple of the roosters are quite large, but some are still thin looking, with a lot of leg and keel bone, not a lot of visible muscle meat. For those of you who have raised these before, what age do you send them off to freezer camp? 
Thanks! 
Daryl


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

That's really strange, because mine are 12 weeks old and they are HUGE. They are as big as my biggest adults.

They are not as rotund as cornishX, but plenty meaty. 

It sounds like you're doing everything right, so I can't imagine what's wrong.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

You are used to the cornishX.


----------



## zephyrcreek (Mar 30, 2012)

I raise hundreds of Freedom Rangers every year. They have free choice grower until they are about 6-8 weeks old. They are then restricted to grain in morning and night only to encourage them to graze during the day. Mine are always ready to butcher (4-5 lbs finished weight) at 10-11 weeks. The birds I have held to 12 weeks have been ginormous. Anything that finishes over 5 lbs is a waste of my money, so I don't do that anymore.

I am not sure why you are having an issue. I would suggest to stop feeding the scratch grain immedietely. You are filling them up on low protein calories with scratch. They need to be on pasture and grower only. I have had friends bring them to size in 8 week for 4-H pens, but they had to keep them confinded to achieve that quick growth.


Thought of one last thing. Freedom Rangers are more like real chickens. They have a pecking order. You need twice the amount of feeder space with freedom rangers than you do with cornish. If you have limited feeder space the more aggressive birds will hog all the food and you will get a big size range between birds.

I have 200 freedom rangers out on pasture right now, and another 100 coming in a two weeks. I LOVE these birds!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I try to process mine around 11 weeks. Last year I had to wait 13 weeks and some of the cockerels were over 7lbs. The pullets were generally 4-5lbs. I also give them grower ration only in the morning and evening to encourage foraging during the day.

I'm getting more next month and will try to get them butchered earlier this year.


----------



## Mainelyhappy (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 
Daryl


----------



## zephyrcreek (Mar 30, 2012)

Ajaxlucy

I would suggest adding more feeders if you want consistent size. Remember, over 4
lb processed weight costs more to raise per lb. That six and seventh pound cost you twice as much feed as reaching the 4th lb.


----------

